# Netzteilwahl bei 8350/r9 390/16gb



## BeaM2014 (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich weiß nicht wie man das richtige Netzteil auswählt, was sinnvoll ist und wieviel W ich brauche (600? 800? 1000?)
Ich bin mir sicher das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann und wäre sehr dankbar 

Der PC für den Ich ein neues Netzteil benötige (weil ich weiß das 350W nicht reichen werden...) besteht aus Folgenden Komponenten, ich zähle einfach mal alles auf weil ich nicht weiß welche Verbraucher wirklich relevant sind...:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 @ 4GHz (Muss nicht übertaktet werden)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 8GB (Muss ebenfalls nicht übertaktet werden)
Mainboard: AsRock 990 FX Extreme 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB 1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance
CPU Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 (mit einem 120mm Lüfter)
Lüfter: 3x 120mm (Leider weiß ich nicht mit wieviel RpM laufen) und 1x 140mm (Auch hier hab ich keine Ahnung wieviel RpM) 
SSD's: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB (Festplatten läuft mit Betriebssystem und den Programmen)
HDD's:
1. Seagate 9(500,11GB) Modellnummer ist hier ST3500418AS
2. Western Digital (320,07GB) Modellnummer ist hier die WDC WD32008EVT-92318
3. Toshiba (500,11GB) Modelnummer wäre die MQ01ABD050D
(Alle Festplatten sind im guten Zustand laut HDD Health, falls das den Verbrauch beeinflusst, das hab ich mir jedenfalls mal sagen lassen.)
Sonstiges:
2x Extra USB Anschluss vom Gehäuse
1x Cardreader (1x SD, 1x USB, 1x MS Duo, 1x XD, 1x Micro SD, 1x CF, 1x M2)
1x kleine LED
Betrieben wird das ganze mit 2 Bildschirmen

Ich weiß nicht ob die halbwegs gute Beschreibung von nöten ist das zu beschreiben aber ich denke mal es ist ganz Hilfreich, vileicht hat Jemand hier ein paar Tipps und verräht mir welche Größe für das Netzteil bei mir nötig ist und vorallem auch welche Zertifizierung emphelenswert für das System ist. 
Intressieren würde mich am Rande auch was Ihr von dem Kram den Ich hier zusammenstellen will halltet und was Ihr ev. besser oder anders machen würdet, Sprüche wie kauft kein AMD oder Ähnliche im Bezug darauf das das Mainboard ev. nicht das beste ist könnt ihr euch Sparen 

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe 
MFG BeaM


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Juli 2015)

Moin,

reicht völlig : be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W


Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


Edit : Ich raffe trotzdem nicht, was Du mit dem gammeligen FX willst. Mit nem Xeon wärst Du definitiv besser bedient, in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2015)

Ein E10 500 Watt oder P10 550 Watt würde passen: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hast du den Rechner schon? Wenn nein, solltest du da noch einiges optimieren


----------



## manimani89 (8. Juli 2015)

nein 350w wird eng^^ nihm das gleiche wie ich und fertig, den der fx ist ein stromfresser sowie die karte auch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

manimani89 schrieb:


> nihm das gleiche wie ich und fertig, den der fx ist ein stromfresser sowie die karte auch



600Watt braucht der TE nicht, da reicht das E10 mit 500W voll aus.


----------



## hornhautman (8. Juli 2015)

Schließe mich beim E10 500W und P10 550W mit an! 

Aber bitte, was willst du mit einer 320GB Festplatte? Unter 1TB würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, das lohnt doch überhaupt nicht, so groß wie die Spiele heute und morgen erst recht, werden!


----------



## markus1612 (8. Juli 2015)

@TE: Wenn du das System grad zusammenstellst, solltest du da einiges verändern.

Beantworte am Besten mal diese Fragen, wenn du die genannten Komponenten noch NICHT hast:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)


----------



## BeaM2014 (8. Juli 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin,
> Edit : Ich raffe trotzdem nicht, was Du mit dem gammeligen FX willst. Mit nem Xeon wärst Du definitiv besser bedient, in jeder Beziehung.


Der 8350 ist vorhanden und ein Geschenk weil der Vorbesitzer (2 Monate nach kauf) auf einen I7 umgestiegen ist... Welchen Xeon könntest du mir empfehlen und in welcher Preislage liegt der?


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hast du den Rechner schon? Wenn nein, solltest du da noch einiges optimieren


Naja bis auf 8 GB Ram die noch fehlen und der Grafikkarte sowie dem Netzteil was ich mir erhoffe hier rausfiltern zu können ist alles komplett da. Was würdest du denn alles Optimieren?


markus1612 schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn du das System grad zusammenstellst, solltest du da einiges verändern.
> 
> Beantworte am Besten mal diese Fragen, wenn du die genannten Komponenten noch NICHT hast:
> 
> ...



Das System ist ja schon fast vorhanden, bis auf 8 GB Ram, die Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil von dem ich ja keine Ahnung habe.. 

Der Preisrahmen besteht eigentlich dadurch das alles vorhanden ist bis auf die eben genannten 3 Komponenten aus 50 Euro für den Ram (bestellt) und des etwas mehr als 300 für die Grafikkarte (ebenfalls bestellt) naja und beim Netzteil würde ich jetzt nicht sagen das es da keine Grenzen gibt, dann hätt ich einfach n 1000W Ding reingehauen aber ich würde grade an diesem Ende auch nicht sparen wollen, da gibts mir zuviele Gruselgeschichten von Netzteilen die Board und CPU verhunzt haben usw. was da stimmt, kein Plan aber wie gesagt n Budget würde ich da nicht festlegen also wenn es 100 kostet und dann was taugt, dann kostet das hallt 100 und wenns eins gibt was nur 60 kostet, dann ist das auch ok.

Tastatur (Razer Anansi), Maus (Logitech G300), Boxen (Logitech z523) sind vorhanden und da brauch ich momentan auch nix, alles relativ billig aber an meine Wünsche angepasst..

Naja n Eigenbau ist ja meist billiger und mit den Fertig/Komplett-PC's hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 

Viele Altlasten verwend ich ja in dem Sinne 

Monitor ist n 75Hz Monitor von Medion mit 1920*1080 (Könnte man ja auch Downsamplen und Gammel 4K draus machen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe )

Gezockt wird GTA V, Skyrim (Samt Recourcenlastiger ENB's), Call of Duty (sämtliche Teile vorhanden), Fifa, Counterstrike, Battlefield Hardline, Far Cry 4, dann immermal wieder Titel der neuesten Ableger von Hitman, Tombraider usw. und auch schlecht Programmierte Spiele oder eben schlecht Optimierte Spiele wie z.B. DayZ, ARK: Survival Evolved usw.

Speicherplatz ist genügend vorhanden

Übers übertakten kann man reden, sollte für mich aber eigentlich nicht von bedeutung sein, ich hab da kaum Ahnung von grade was das anpassen der Spannung angeht und ich mag mir da ungern was durch unwissenheit kaputt machen

Nicht das ich wüsste




Dann schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich check mal die Vorschläger der Netzteile, ein paar Kundenrezensionen usw und meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## BeaM2014 (8. Juli 2015)

sry doppelpost :o


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Juli 2015)

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3

Und nimm das BeQuiet E10 CM 500 Watt.


----------



## chischko (8. Juli 2015)

ALTER FALTER! Nen 1000W Netzteil brauchst du für Tripple oder Quad SLI etc. aber nicht für deine Möhre!  
Nimm das E10-500W (ob mit oder ohne Cable Management sei dir selst überlassen) und gut ist! ^^


----------



## Drayygo (8. Juli 2015)

Ohne mist...geht's noch? Er hat schon den FX + MB , er fragt nach einem NT und ihr wollt ihm direkt erstmal einen Intel aufdrücken? Es gibt "kein" Spiel, das auf einem FX NICHT läuft. Alle "grafikraubenden" Spiele sind GPU-limitiert. 
B2T: Ich kann das DPP 10 empfehlen, das habe ich mit einer ähnlichen Kombi(FX 8320e@4,0 + 290 VaporX @1100)


----------



## markus1612 (8. Juli 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ohne mist...geht's noch? Er hat schon den FX + MB , er fragt nach einem NT und ihr wollt ihm direkt erstmal einen Intel aufdrücken? Es gibt "kein" Spiel, das auf einem FX NICHT läuft. Alle "grafikraubenden" Spiele sind GPU-limitiert.
> B2T: Ich kann das DPP 10 empfehlen, das habe ich mit einer ähnlichen Kombi(FX 8320e@4,0 + 290 VaporX @1100)



FX + Board verkaufen und für das Geld einen i5 + Board holen, ist stromsparender,  leiser und dabei stärker.


----------



## Drayygo (8. Juli 2015)

Boah..so langsam..welches der Spiele, die der TE angegeben hat profitieren von der etwas höheren IPC und rechtfertigen den höheren Aufwand+Zusatzkosten? 1. Nur DayZ 2. Keins..Nur weil dieses Spiel auf einem i5 besser (wie viel, 20%?!) Läuft, heißt das nicht, dass er auf einem FX NICHT läuft..also mir wäre das die mühe nicht wert. Alle anderen Spiele Spiele ich dir auf meinem FX genauso gut wie jemand mit einem Xeon und der gleichen GPU..

Edit: immer dieses : AMD'S sind lauter..benutzt ihr alle den Boxed? Mit jedem nachrüst-kühler, der ausreichend dimensioniert wird läuft sie "CPU" lautlos...


----------



## BeaM2014 (8. Juli 2015)

Das BeQuiet E10 CM 500 Watt sieht wirklich gut aus, Ich hab aber echt sorgen das des nicht reicht :o Der Preis geht ja klar


----------



## nudelhaus (9. Juli 2015)

be quiet! e10 [500w]


----------



## BeaM2014 (9. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> ALTER FALTER! Nen 1000W Netzteil brauchst du für Tripple oder Quad SLI etc. aber nicht für deine Möhre!


Das war auch nur dahergegriffen ^^ Ich dachte mir hallt ich frag einfach mal hier, wenn keiner was weiß oder helfen könnte hätte ich mir vermutlich n 800W geholt auch wenns überdimensioniert war, scheinbar reichen die 500W vom e10 da sind sich ja alle hier ziemlich einig, dann wirds das wohl auch werden  Wenn nicht, muss hallt n stärkeres her, beim e10 ist hallt n hübsches Kabelmanagment mit am Start  
Möhre würde Ich's jetzt nicht nennen, für die meisten Spiele sollte das definitiv reichen.


----------



## Drayygo (9. Juli 2015)

Es wird für "alle" aktuellen Spiele reichen, wie oben schon steht habe ich ein nahezu identisches System..und wenn dir das e10 zu "knapp" ist, hol dir das BQ DPP 10 550w..das kann (was du aber nicht brauchst) sogar mehr als die 550w , da es (dass sollen dir aber noch NT Gurus wie threshold nochmal genauer sagen) baugleich mit dem DPP 10 650(oder 750?) ist..und KM hat's auch..schick ist es auch..und leise


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

BeaM2014 schrieb:


> Der 8350 ist vorhanden und ein Geschenk weil der Vorbesitzer (2 Monate nach kauf) auf einen I7 umgestiegen ist... Welchen Xeon könntest du mir empfehlen und in welcher Preislage liegt der?



Wieso wohl ist der Vorbesitzer auf einen Xeon umgestiegen?
Ach ja, weil der FX nichts reißt. 



BeaM2014 schrieb:


> Der Preisrahmen besteht eigentlich dadurch das alles vorhanden ist bis auf die eben genannten 3 Komponenten aus 50 Euro für den Ram (bestellt) und des etwas mehr als 300 für die Grafikkarte (ebenfalls bestellt) naja und beim Netzteil würde ich jetzt nicht sagen das es da keine Grenzen gibt, dann hätt ich einfach n 1000W Ding reingehauen aber ich würde grade an diesem Ende auch nicht sparen wollen, da gibts mir zuviele Gruselgeschichten von Netzteilen die Board und CPU verhunzt haben usw. was da stimmt, kein Plan aber wie gesagt n Budget würde ich da nicht festlegen also wenn es 100 kostet und dann was taugt, dann kostet das hallt 100 und wenns eins gibt was nur 60 kostet, dann ist das auch ok.



Du brauchst keine 1000 Watt, das ist Unsinn.
Das angesprochene E10 mit 500 Watt reicht völlig aus.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Juli 2015)

Aus eigener Messung kann ich sagen, dass der FX alleine bei 4GHz @1,1875V und CPU-NB 2,6GHz @1,25V gerade 137W unter Prime direkt aus der 12V-Leitung zieht.

Aber Prime ist kein Alltagsprogramm, je nach Auslastung liegst du bis über die Hälfte drunter. Die GPU hat eine TPD von 250W (? Korrigiert mich), aber auch diese erreicht sie nur unter Vollast. Demnach wäre man mit einem Netzteil, dass 500W auf 12V liefert, bei allen Belangen auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## BeaM2014 (9. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wohl ist der Vorbesitzer auf einen Xeon umgestiegen?
> Ach ja, weil der FX nichts reißt.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vorbesitzer konnte relativ günstig auf nen Xeon umsteigen, hat mir aber versichert das ich meinen Spaß definitiv mit nem FX haben werden und das man nen Xeon eigentlich nichtmal braucht. Hätte er den nicht so billig bekommen, wäre er wohl kaum umgestiegen.

Wie gesagt, war weit hergeholt



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Messung kann ich sagen, dass der FX alleine bei 4GHz @1,1875V und CPU-NB 2,6GHz @1,25V gerade 137W unter Prime direkt aus der 12V-Leitung zieht.
> 
> Aber Prime ist kein Alltagsprogramm, je nach Auslastung liegst du bis über die Hälfte drunter. Die GPU hat eine TPD von 250W (? Korrigiert mich), aber auch diese erreicht sie nur unter Vollast. Demnach wäre man mit einem Netzteil, dass 500W auf 12V liefert, bei allen Belangen auf der sicheren Seite.



Ich verlass mich einfach mal auf das Netzteil


----------

